# Deus Ex is amazing, I have high hopes...



## Velvet Cyberpunk (Jan 18, 2008)

for Deus Ex 3. I know that Invisible War was disappointing, but if it had not been a Deus Ex game, but a stand alone it would have been praised. It only got so much hate because it was inferior to the original. I have faith that Eidos has learned their lesson and will give us another quality FPS/RPG. 

I did a search and didn't see another thread about it so I made one. Sorry if this has been done already. Anyone else love Deus Ex?


----------



## Rohan (Jan 18, 2008)

Invisible War was the first Deus Ex game that I actually played. Perhaps for that reason (and for having no significant expectations of any kind) I absolutely loved the game. The game, for me, possessed a unique narrative and ambient texture. I loved the sense of intrigue, the pacing, and the gritty Sci-Fi tone. Excellent stuff, and right up my alley.


----------



## Velvet Cyberpunk (Jan 18, 2008)

I W was a great game, however many hated it because they had played the original first. I was disappointed, but I did enjoy it. I understood what the developers were trying to do and so I wasn't as upset as many. I'm glad you enjoyed it, it was an enjoyable game. I am totally excited by Deus Ex 3, and can't wait to play it. 

Have you seen the teaser? It's amazing. I saw the slowed down version, and from what I saw, it looks like it might be a prequel which would be cool.


----------



## Rohan (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes I have seen the teaser, and yes I am excited. It's exactly the kind of thing I'm pining to play at the moment. I'm looking forward to seeing more details about the game, however. Although, having said that, perhaps I should take the advice implicit in my earlier post. The less I know (and expect) the more I shall enjoy it.


----------



## asher marquering (Jan 18, 2008)

its gotten me excited but do you think this will be the last in the series?


----------



## Velvet Cyberpunk (Jan 18, 2008)

Rohan- I agree, it's best to be surprised and not disappointed. I too shall keep my expectations to a minimum and will wait to see what they come up with.



asher marquering said:


> its gotten me excited but do you think this will be the last in the series?



I don't think so, I have a feeling they'll do a re-make of the original and possibly one more at least. That would be ideal.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 18, 2008)

I enjoyed the Deus Ex games, and I hope to play the 3rd one. Then again, my gaming days may soon be behind me


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 18, 2008)

Joel007 said:


> Then again, my gaming days may soon be behind me


 
 Going down for a long stretch


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 18, 2008)

I may have to grow up, although I have managed without so far, and I shall try to avoid sanity for as long as possible!


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh, so it's worse than a stretch in Prison.

You can still "grow up" and Game. My dad is in his 50's and likes nothing better than playing Tomb Raider or the Wii with his grandkids.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 18, 2008)

Shiny! Let's be avid gamers.


----------

